# question for ladies



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies,
Does the size of a man's package really count? I'm going through a divorce right now, my wife said I always satisfied her, but I've always wondered this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kimberley17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, it does but more because some people just don't fit well together.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a poll on this a while back. Here it is. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/40313-honest-does-size-matter.html


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fitting together is more important I think. I've only been with one guy who was really small and he just wasn't good in bed, we didn't have a lot of chemistry. So I don't know if it was because he was the size of one of my fingers or what.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

whereas I went out with a guy who was huge and to quote Susan Sarandon in Witches of Eastwick, there were times when I just couldn't face it! He wasn't particularly skilled with it either - just jackhammering away, no finesse at all...


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes. I eventually ended a basically good 3 yr relationship because of size (too big in that case) (there were plenty of other reasons but lack of intimacy due to pain was one of them). My husband is perfect for me (and much smaller than the ex-bf). So yeah, it does matter, sex is important and things should fit. There are plenty of big men and big women and small men and small women and medium men and medium women and they are probably better off when they stick together haha.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

It matters in the sense that being too big can hurt (whether that is in length, girth, or both). I've never been with someone "small" so I can't say if it matters on that end of the spectrum. 

I think guys like their package and want to believe women are just as into it as they are. Think about it though- the equivalent is really the vagina, not breasts or butt. Sure, you will have preferences over how tight a gal is, but you don't go around basing attraction on her vagina. 

Unless I'm totally wrong, in which case... huh.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I find the more confident I feel in general, the bigger my package looks to me. I'm sure its just my eyes deceiving me... or maybe just when my blood is flowing better I tend to become more confident? Apart from exotic and expensive surgery there isn't much you can do about anything anyway, so just love what you got and use it well


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've only had the pleasure of one package ......it has always been heavenly for me , never missing the Big O...probably could count on less than 2 hands in 22 yrs that I didn't get mine...then I'd make him do it again. I know he is as average as average can be.... always been enough. 

To evaluate where your package falls - click here: 

Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.

I would think , or I would surely feel... it has so much more to do with how a man uses it....his sexual skills..... if too large, he needs to be careful not to thrust too far to cause pain & uncomfort - if a man is less than average, he may need to be a little more creative in bed to get her there, or be the King on Oral.


----------



## zeeta (Apr 9, 2012)

I've had a guy with a tiny willy who could use it like a freakin' musical instrument, he was awesome. And a guy with a huge wang who was pretty average. It limited the positions we could do as some hurt. 

So I think it's true, it's not the size, it's how you use it.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Ladies,
> Does the size of a man's package really count? I'm going through a divorce right now, my wife said I always satisfied her, but I've always wondered this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, it counts, but how you use it counts more.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes it counts. But not the way you think. Goodness of fit matters. That is pretty much it. Relax
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Being a good lover is much more important than what size you are. 

Lon, I don't think you're imagining things...confidence makes everything look better. :smthumbup:


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

like was said, it's all about the right fit.


----------

